# Wally jigging



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

So we have been having a great year so far with south winds and decent boating still. Mu question. Does anyone jig vibee sonars or raps this time of year on Erie? Would larger or smaller be best? Any input is appreciated. I have a idea I wanna try just trying to get a better game plan before I give a go.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Huh. Nobody does? Sweet ill be the first!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

ldrjay said:


> So we have been having a great year so far with south winds and decent boating still. Mu question. Does anyone jig vibee sonars or raps this time of year on Erie? Would larger or smaller be best? Any input is appreciated. I have a idea I wanna try just trying to get a better game plan before I give a go.


For Vibes on Erie, I would say larger, as in 1/4 oz. and up. Wouldn't go any smaller than that. Eyes seem to be looking for the bigger baitfish as the water continues to cool. Seen and heard that guys are checking the stomachs of walleye/saugeye lately when they are cleaning them and are finding bait fish and pan fish 4 inches and bigger in their tummies.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback. All the eye ive filleted that had anything in the stomachs have been packed with shad and shiners or smelt. Its a crazy idea I have but am gonna give it a shot next decent day we get.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Large Hopkins Spoons work well also.


----------

